# Help! ICD-9 Code needed



## Valerie813 (Oct 29, 2008)

I code for an Anesthesia group.  I have been getting stuck on my OB consults for patients who have had issues with past pregnancies such as difficult spinal or epidural placement.  I cannot find a diagnosis code to fit that situation.  There is adverse affects of anesthesia, but this is not an adverse affect of the drug itself, just placement.  Help!!!


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Oct 29, 2008)

if the procedure not carried out then V64.1 or V64.2 or v64.3
if the procedure carried out with difficulty, then no dx for this



Valerie813 said:


> I code for an Anesthesia group.  I have been getting stuck on my OB consults for patients who have had issues with past pregnancies such as difficult spinal or epidural placement.  I cannot find a diagnosis code to fit that situation.  There is adverse affects of anesthesia, but this is not an adverse affect of the drug itself, just placement.  Help!!!


----------

